# Looking to get a new pickup.



## Chris (Oct 21, 2013)

So the time has come, my 03 has 371,000 miles on it now and is starting to have issues. My 06 is now my superintendents truck so that leaves me needing a new truck.

I have been looking at getting a Cummins this time around. Kind of wanting an 06-07 with the 5.9 liter since that was the last year they made them. What are your opinions on this truck?


----------



## havasu (Oct 21, 2013)

My son has a 06 ford F 350 4x4 with the 5.9 liter and loves it. It was so hard for him to get he had to fly out to Las Vegas to find one.


----------



## havasu (Oct 21, 2013)

My cousin gave me his '06 Chevy Silverado pick up for a few months, hoping I would buy it. it sure is nice to haul wood in a truck instead of my Lexus.


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2013)

I would love a super duty with a cummins. I guess I could do the swap?


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2013)

Today I picked up an 05 Ram 3500 Cummins 4x4 big horn addition. I love the truck but not the interior or cab. Wish it were the super duty with this motor. 

View attachment dodge ram.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 24, 2013)

I know several that have the Dodge and love them. I'm a Ford guy, but the 03's and up scare me. My hunting buddy has a 07 and he's getting 11-12 mpg. I love my 01 7.3. 295,000 and chugging right along, one ton, 4X4, quad cab, auto 18mpg. I use to get 19+ on my 97 3/4 ton auto, 4X4.


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2013)

Here are three of my rigs. Driving the dodge to the job and back today I was getting 21 miles per gallon, can't beat that with a stick. 

View attachment Trucks.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 24, 2013)

I think you'll really like the mileage difference when you start pulling your 5 wheel.


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2013)

I can't wait to see, also the 625 foot pounds of torque compared to 400 something.


----------



## havasu (Oct 24, 2013)

Now it's time for this Chris...

http://www.chonday.com/Videos/parking-lamborghini-sky-garage-singapore


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 24, 2013)

havasu said:


> Now it's time for this Chris...
> 
> http://www.chonday.com/Videos/parking-lamborghini-sky-garage-singapore



What, you don't have a parking garage like that at your house?


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2013)

I do, it's just on the same ground floor as my house.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2013)

Pulled the Bedliner on the new pickup and it was riddled with holes from some sort of large equipment. When I say holes I mean I can fit my hand throught them.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2013)

Then I came out and there is a puddle of oil under the front end.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 25, 2013)

You're going to replace with a spray on aren't ya?


----------



## havasu (Oct 25, 2013)

Did you buy it private party?


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2013)

There is not enough bed left to spray liner.

I bought it from a dealer.


----------



## MarkWood (Oct 26, 2013)

Take it back!!


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2013)

So I bought the truck as is no warranty. 

I called the dealer and they said to bring it by and they would take a look at it. Manager agreed the bed was toast so they said they were gonna look at getting a replacement bed, I left and that is when I got home and noticed the oil leak which turned out to be the front diff. I called  the manager and asked if I could just bring the truck back and swap it for another one?

The dealership was more than helpful and I ended up with an 07 ram 2500 4x4 cummins, only downfall is it has a short bed. Seems the long beds are very rare in those years unless you go dually. I didn't want anything newer than 07 so I could get the 5.9 and before they went crazy with smog equipment.

If this stupid talkatap app would let me upload a pic I would show you it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 28, 2013)

How you and the new, new truck getting along?


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2013)

So far pretty good. Hopefully wont have any problems. I hate buying used only because I don't know it's history.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Nov 2, 2013)

Chris said:


> So far pretty good. Hopefully wont have any problems. I hate buying used only because I don't know it's history.



I hear ya there, Scored on a 2003 Tacoma TRD last year, but it seems two used vehicles we test drove this year had compromised motors with only 13k. The RAV4 was trashed, and the FJ was making less power than my 2014 is with only 270 miles.

Proper engine break in is so important.


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2014)

So in the last couple of months I have put on about 10,000 miles on the dodge and so far I still like it a lot. Still miss the size of the Fords and the creature comforts they have but it sure is nice to be able to pull into a parking spot on the first try.

The towing with this rig is ten times better than my fords, it doesnt even feel my tractor back there.

I ordered a few goodies for it this week, I went with a 2" leveling kit and traction bars because Dodge can't seem to install an axle that doesn't wrap like a gangster. Also ordered the Banks exhaust for it and will probably order the intake next week.


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2014)

I think Austin broke all my pictures.

So had to have  a new rear window installed in the Dodge a little over a week ago. Imediatly the power slider wouldn't shut all the way so I took it back yesterday and they broke it to where it stays open in 100 degree heat. They are hoping to have a new window in today to install. They proceeded to let me know how much they don't like doing warranty work on windows and they tried to find a way to make it my fault.

In other news my horn started chirping the same day the window was replaced, it will start some time in the middle of the night and chirp every couple minutes for several hours and then stop. It's driving me insane.


----------

